# Budget HTPC



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

I use just a regular PC and I have media streamer boxes at each TV. I don't do wireless though. I stream high quality (blu ray ripped to hard drive) and I found the wireless not to be fast enough.

The streamer boxes do all the decoding... and that includes such things as DTS, DTS-HD MA, dolby digital... etc.

You need LOTS of hard drive space. I have 16Tbyte now... and I'm going to have to buy another drive pretty soon.


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm not worried abt HD capacity, I have TBs of that. But now that you mention it, I'm worried about streaming high quality Blu-Ray uncompressed films over WiFi... I really didn't want to have to run an ethernet cable from my room to my router; I was really hoping for this whole thing to be wireless. 

So just to make sure I understand your setup: you have a single regular PC with all the content stored on it and then you just have a media streamer box at each TV to stream to content from the regular PC via an ethernet run you have going from the PC to each TV's media streamer box?

My priority here is to be able to install Windows 7 or later on the device or HTPC since I want to use KODI for Windows.


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

Forget my last post. The wifi will be too much of an issue. Ive decided the put the TV in my upstairs playroom but the initial problem still stands: I can't find the stand for the TV so I can't set it down flat on anything, which is why I opted for the wall mount.

I would like to replace my tube TV with the flatscreen. How can I make a make-shift stand for the flatscreen TV so that I can lay it down on my tube TV's old bulky component stand?

The flatscreen is model RLDED3258A-E.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Solidify said:


> So just to make sure I understand your setup: you have a single regular PC with all the content stored on it and then you just have a media streamer box at each TV to stream to content from the regular PC via an ethernet run you have going from the PC to each TV's media streamer box?


That's it in a nutshell.
If you get a reasonable streamer box then all the decoding is done at the box... and I mean everything. Even the high quality DTS-HD MA. I found decoding too much of a pain with a HTPC. You have to find/download/install all the codecs and 1/2 of them present problems right out of the starting gate. I also don't require KODI or any other special software installed on my machine since most of the streamer boxes have their own built int library abilities and access software. The computer simply acts as a server. This method is basically plugNplay. I will say though that if you go the KODI and HTPC route there is more flexibility there. You can customize to a much greater detail.

My streamers are the MEDE8ER boxes (med800X3D), which aren't too bad... a few minor complaints but nothing big. A few screen shots:



















I'm running Windows with an Intel i7. I opted for separate hard drive bays so I can easily swap in and out.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Solidify said:


> I would like to replace my tube TV with the flatscreen. How can I make a make-shift stand for the flatscreen TV so that I can lay it down on my tube TV's old bulky component stand?
> 
> The flatscreen is model RLDED3258A-E.


I'd probably make one out of 1/2 inch copper pipe. It's pretty strong and easy to work work with. Grab a torch and some solder... six or seven 1/2 inch 90's along with some T's and some pipe and you can make a pretty good stand


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi Bob,

Thanks for the advice.

Your 3rd photo (the one with the "Favourites" heading), that looks an aweful lot like KODI's interface. Is that the software that comes with the media streamer to access and organize the content that it's retreiving from the server/regular PC?

If so, I can learn to use that.

You also mentionned you have Windows 7. Do you mean to say you have Windows 7 installed on one of your streamer boxes?

I managed to make a make-shift homemade stand for the TV out of wood, so now I can atleast set it down on a desk or whatnot.

My reasoning concern is that a cables Ethernet connection from my server/movie library location to my TV in my room is out of the question; it needs to be wireless. So I'm afraid playback will be affected.

With that being said, do these streamer boxes have built-in wifi capabilities or do I need to buy a wifi dongle and plug it into the streamer box to access the network drives which house the media?

Just so everyone can better assist me:

Right now, I have the TV. That's all. I would like a way to access the content wirelessly, whether through KODI or similar interface. I realize that I will have to buy additional hardware but I would like to keep it as least expensive as possible while still ensuring decent playback. If I can get this setup running for 100-150$, I'll be happy.

What do you recommend?


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Solidify said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> ...


It's mede8er software that has had a face customization. You can customize the look on the mede8ers if you wish.

The mede8er has a "scraper" feature. You take your movie(s) and throw them in a folder on the hard drive (each movie should be in its own folder and the folder named with the name of the movie). You then hit the "scrape" button and the med scans your hard drive for new movies. Once it finds them it then does a search on the net for information, box covers, descriptions, screenshots... etc and it writes them into that folder which it uses to build a complete library. It also builds an XML file so you can do searches for movies based on genre, or year, movie type... etc.

Most boxes do have wifi or hard wired ability. I just don't uses the wifi because it's not fast enough to stream stuff like high quality blu ray 3D and such (my living room tv is 3D capable)










In the center is my main movie drive (M) and each folder has its own movie. If I click on one of those folders (FREEDOM for example seen on the right) the only thing I placed into that folder was the actual movie. Mede8er found that on its scan and scraped/wrote everything else into that folder. It then generated an "ABOUT" picture (seen on the left) which is used for the main description on the screen of your tv.

If you have to go wireless then you will need an up to date and fast router


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

If I get back to you with my router model would you be able to tell me if running the streamers on wifi would work? Keep in mind I dont stream 3D, but I do stream Full HD films, DTS etc. My average movie file is about 14GB.

Sorry, it's because I'm not home atm. Let me know.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Solidify said:


> If I get back to you with my router model would you be able to tell me if running the streamers on wifi would work? Keep in mind I dont stream 3D, but I do stream Full HD films, DTS etc. My average movie file is about 14GB.
> 
> Sorry, it's because I'm not home atm. Let me know.


What you should do is go to the AVS forum.

Not really supposed to be peddling other forums on this one but I wonder if moderation would make an exception in this case. It's not really a conflict. This is a DIY site while the one I'm talking about is a rather brilliant consumer electronics site which will answer all your questions... and then some. If ever you wanted info on the best consumer electronics... HTPC's.... TV's.... routers... media streamer boxes... movie theaters... etc. Most of the people on this forum are really serious electronics junkies and you're heading over the diy line into this area.

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/index.php


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

Ok, thanks. I'll head over there.


----------

